# Help! I need a new facial moisturizer.



## Mysticcrystal (Nov 29, 2011)

Hello. Because of winter, my face is now so dry, tight and the pores are more visible. My face gets itchy from the dryness . I was using Miracle skin transformer but it was not enough when it started getting cold. I then used Olay complete, but my skin still felt dry and kinda stung. I am now using Burts Bees Moisturizer for sensitive skin. My skin still stings  a little bit though when I apply it. Can you suggest a good moisturizer that will suit me?


----------



## Maris Crane (Nov 29, 2011)

Cetaphil or Cerave.


----------



## katana (Nov 29, 2011)

Cetaphil is fragrence free and for sensitive skin.

I have used it many times. I also like Aveeno, but it leaves my face a tad oily.


----------



## Mysticcrystal (Nov 30, 2011)

Is Cetaphil greasy?


----------



## Firefox7275 (Dec 2, 2011)

Miracle skin transformer is not a moisturiser it is a silicone heavy sunscreen; silicones form a protective barrier but they do not nourish the skin plus they must be removed by harsh surfactants. This may have worked for you by forming a barrier against another product in your routine that you are unknowingly sensitive to. Even taking the weather into consideration, healthy skin does not itch or sting. Have you been to your family doctor or a dermatologist to confirm whether you have an underlying skin condition which needs treating? Perhaps your cleanser is too harsh or you are allergic to your make up. Are you eating an anti-inflammatory diet, including plenty of essential fatty acids (oily fish, avocados, olive oil, nuts and seeds)?

Assuming you are not allergic to it, IMO the Burts Bees (sunflower seed oil) is a better product than Cetaphil (petrolatum); Cerave is better than Cetaphil as it contains ceramides, cholesterol and hyaluronic acid. I have very sensitive skin which loves Weleda baby calendula face cream (sweet almond oil and lanolin) emulsified in the hand with organic aloe vera gel if I want something lighter. Lanolin is incredible for protecting skin from the elements - so is often used in natural lip balms - plus calendula and aloe have proven healing properties.

HTH!


----------



## chic_chica (Dec 3, 2011)

Try using Vaseline at night!


----------



## indiegirl (Dec 4, 2011)

I use La Roche Posay Toleriane Fluide(day) or the Ultra(night). Turned my sensitive, red, dry, itchy, skin around. Great stuff! If I'm not wearing makeup I use the Ultra in the morning and evening. Makeup I go for the Fluide. Light enough for me but yet moisturizes.


----------



## belleprintemps (Dec 5, 2011)

I like Dior sorbet moisturizer because it was a nice fragrance to it, paraben-free, and a little goes a long way. Seriously. A little goes a LONG way. However, Dior is really pricy, so if you're looking to go with something else equally moisturizing, Philosophy makes a nice all skin-type moisturizer that gets me through the winter as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HaleyComet (Dec 6, 2011)

I just started using the Cetaphil Lotion and it is super moisturizing.  I would not say it is greasy or oil but you need the smallest amount - like the head of a pencil eraser amount...anymore then that and it can get great.  Duing the morning I am very careful with my amount and at night I just put on as much as I feel I need.  At the price point it is being so cheap it really doesn't hurt to try it.  Worst case scenerio if you don't like it on your face you will love it on your body.

Haley


----------



## Mariajose (Dec 6, 2011)

Cetaphil is a good moisturizer and I dont think it is greasy or oily, it all depends on the amount you use. If you use small amount of cream to apply on your face, you wont feel oily. Vaseline is also good for cold climate, you can use this during night.


----------



## mona88 (Dec 6, 2011)

I recommend Elizabeth Arden Perpetual Moisture 24 Lotion. It's a good moisturizer but not greasy at all. My skin is very dry, but I think it's good for me. You may have a try.


----------



## sawani (Dec 7, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Mysticcrystal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello. Because of winter, my face is now so dry, tight and the pores are more visible. My face gets itchy from the dryness . I was using Miracle skin transformer but it was not enough when it started getting cold. I then used Olay complete, but my skin still felt dry and kinda stung. I am now using Burts Bees Moisturizer for sensitive skin. My skin still stings  a little bit though when I apply it. Can you suggest a good moisturizer that will suit me?


I love the Mary Kay Velocity moisturizer. Not only does it help keep your skin moist and supple, but it also has a wonderful fragrance. Also, did you know that moisturizers will actually sit on top of your skin if you do not cleanse first? Velocity also has a cleanser.


----------



## musingmuse (Dec 7, 2011)

Have you tried using oil on your damp skin right after washing?

I've recently discovered Rosehip oil...picked it up for half price, it's certified organic, 100% pure, no fragrance...

I think it's perfect for winter months...especially if it's dry cold air or windy outside...
 



> Originally Posted by *Mysticcrystal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello. Because of winter, my face is now so dry, tight and the pores are more visible. My face gets itchy from the dryness . I was using Miracle skin transformer but it was not enough when it started getting cold. I then used Olay complete, but my skin still felt dry and kinda stung. I am now using Burts Bees Moisturizer for sensitive skin. My skin still stings  a little bit though when I apply it. Can you suggest a good moisturizer that will suit me?


----------



## musingmuse (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh, and after the oil, I put some more cream around sensitive areas like my eyes, and carry a small tube in my purse so that I can dab more cream throughout the day.

I think people may think I'm crazy. I sit on the train and dab cream under my eyes!!! LOL everyday, three times a day.



> Originally Posted by *musingmuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have you tried using oil on your damp skin right after washing?
> 
> ...


----------



## Mysticcrystal (Dec 18, 2011)

Update: Thank you for all your suggestions. I tried Manuka Honey and it helped a little bit. It was a good moisturizer but I couldn't stand the old lady smell  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It turned out that I was allergic to the bunnies that I recently got as pets. That was the reason my whole body was dry, itchy and stinging. I gave up my dear bunnies as my allergies were getting worse each day. I now use Cerave face wash, face moisturizer and body lotion. It helped a lot! I also use Lush Turkish Delight after shower. My skin is improving.


----------



## Firefox7275 (Dec 18, 2011)

So sorry it didn't work out with the bunnies, I am sure you are heartbroken.




Bit off topic but I hope this information will come in handy if you end up visiting friends or relatives with pets. Sometimes with pet-related allergies a change of diet to one they have evolved to eat can make a huge difference. No idea about rabbits but this can be highly effective with cats and dogs: it makes sense because it is the dander we are allergic to and the skin is an organ of excretion. There is also a product called Petal Cleanse that you apply to the furry. HTH.



> Originally Posted by *Mysticcrystal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Update: Thank you for all your suggestions. I tried Manuka Honey and it helped a little bit. It was a good moisturizer but I couldn't stand the old lady smell  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It turned out that I was allergic to the bunnies that I recently got as pets. That was the reason my whole body was dry, itchy and stinging. I gave up my dear bunnies as my allergies were getting worse each day. I now use Cerave face wash, face moisturizer and body lotion. It helped a lot! I also use Lush Turkish Delight after shower. My skin is improving.


----------



## Ms-Jelena (Dec 21, 2011)

Give rosehip oil a go. It's great and natural!


----------



## HaleyComet (Dec 21, 2011)

I have tried EVERYTHING and a week ago I tried Olay Regenerist Micro Sculpting cream and I am so in love...been looking  a long time for this product.  Anti-aging and awesome moisture...no breakouts. ..Love it.


----------



## patsluv (Jan 2, 2012)

When my skin gets very dry in the winter, I put an oil underneath the moisturizer. It's better than using any single moisturizer alone.


----------



## divadoll (Jan 3, 2012)

Where'd you get the rosehip oil?  I'm running low and it appears that my local suppliers are out. 
 



> Originally Posted by *musingmuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've recently discovered Rosehip oil...picked it up for half price, it's certified organic, 100% pure, no fragrance...
> ...


----------



## khoobsurati (Jan 3, 2012)

Give a try to Clinique products. They have a wide range of products for sensitive skin.


----------



## ladygrey (Jan 3, 2012)

Personally, I've had some really excellent results with Philosophy's Hope in a Jar. I used to have a ton of dry patches on and around my nose that would not go away no matter what, and this stuff cleared them right up. I would definitely recommend finding a place where you can test it out and take a sniff though--I know a lot of people really hate the way it smells.


----------



## Mysticcrystal (Jan 12, 2012)

Update again. After a week of using cerave face wash, moisturizer, body wash and lotion, I started breaking out bad. I was itchy all over and my face was red. I guess I was allergic to it. I switched to acne free sensitive, with wash, toner and lotion. I also use. Burt's bees sensitive moisturizer. My acne is healing but now have dark spots from it. I'm thinking of trying Olay regenerist thermal mini peel as exfoliator a few times a week and regenerist  regenerating lotion SPF 15. Has anyone have tried these? Please give me some input.


----------



## Mysticcrystal (Jan 12, 2012)

Update again. After a week of using cerave face wash, moisturizer, body wash and lotion, I started breaking out bad. I was itchy all over and my face was red. I guess I was allergic to it. I switched to acne free sensitive, with wash, toner and lotion. I also use. Burt's bees sensitive moisturizer. My acne is healing but now have dark spots from it. I'm thinking of trying Olay regenerist thermal mini peel as exfoliator a few times a week and regenerist  regenerating lotion SPF 15. Has anyone have tried these? Please give me some input.


----------



## sirena (Jan 13, 2012)

Essence 27, your skin will love it!


----------

